# 2020 NC State Turfgrass Short Course



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

This course provides five full days of comprehensive turfgrass education and is appropriate for anyone interested in turf, including homeowners, career-changers, and professionals needing a refresher. Lectures are presented by faculty in NC State's award-winning turfgrass program, and cover all aspects of turfgrass management.

NC State University offers state-of-the-art classrooms, intimately sized to allow focused instruction and maximize individual and group learning success. Turf and weed samples, fertilizers, and pest control methods are closely examined in the hands-on sessions.

Covering topics from turfgrass selection, weed identification, best management practices to protect available resources, and much more, the NC State Turfgrass Short Course is a key building block to any turfgrass professional's career. Whether you're just starting out in the lawn care profession, or you're a homeowner who wants to learn how to improve your lawn, the NC State Turfgrass Short Course is the best PRACTICAL how-to education you can get in a one week study program.

*This program is held ONLY ONCE a year and sells out quickly.* Contact Grady Miller ([email protected]) for more information or REGISTER NOW using register button on this page.: https://web.cvent.com/event/1bd3c867-1db2-442c-a81b-ce190e84a432/summary


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Dang. $595 is pretty steep, especially for a DIY homeowner.


----------

